# Aqua Soil...



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I got some Aqua soil for xmas.. wondering is this Amazonia Aqua Soil?

It says.. Lambo Aquarium Professional.. Aqua Soil... its all in chinese I can't read it lol.
Aquarium Prof? 

Anyone bought this before or can tell me how to use it?

Thanks


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

did some research..

its netlea  yay


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Sweet gift!


----------

